# Zipp skewers on 11-speed?



## Wheelspeed (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I'm interested in some Zipp Aero Ti skewers for my '18 Emonda which has an 11-speed ultegra cassette.

The stock rear skewer measures about 138mm to the threads. Zipp describes their rear skewer as 130mm.

Will it fit or is it too short?


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

it'll fit.
btw these lightweight ti skewers are weak sauce
i'd stick with the closed cam type, like shimano & campy


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

aclinjury said:


> it'll fit.
> btw these lightweight ti skewers are weak sauce
> i'd stick with the closed cam type, like shimano & campy


They're probably OK with horizontal drop outs. You don't need to crank them on that tight. Internal cams are a must for bikes with horizontal drop outs where you really have to crank the skewer on tight.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Nov 3, 2006)

I learned that Zipp makes the rear skewer in a 135mm road version, but only with a steel axle, not ti. Steel axle versions were only about $40 so I decided to try them and see how it goes.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

The number of speeds is irrelevant. 
When zipp says 130mm they don't mean the actual length but that it will fit bikes with 130mm rear spacing. Pretty much all modern road bikes with rim brakes including yours have 130mm rear spacing.
The 135 you bought is longer than needed but it almost certainly will be fine.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Nov 3, 2006)

Yep you're right... there is about 5mm of threads exposed poking out of the nut. They came in at 42g for the 100mm front and 46g for the 135mm rear (steel axles).


----------

